

Logitech unveils Revue, a $300 Google TV set-box - devmonk
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jcXdpZPYhZJQM6Udyc-bpaqGmnSQD9IME5202?docId=D9IME5202

======
devmonk
More:

\- [http://www.tgdaily.com/consumer-electronics-
features/51902-l...](http://www.tgdaily.com/consumer-electronics-
features/51902-logitech-debuts-google-tv-set-top-box)

\-
[http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2010/10/logitech_revue_...](http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2010/10/logitech_revue_with_google_tv_unveiled.html)

\- [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/logitech-grabs-google-tv-
spotl...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/logitech-grabs-google-tv-spotlight-to-
unveil-revue-introduce-video-calling/40145)

\-
[http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleys...](http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2013091045_logitechs_google_tv_device_299.html)

$299 preorder via Amazon:

\- [http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Companion-Google-Keyboard-
Con...](http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Companion-Google-Keyboard-
Controller/dp/B0040QE98O/)

